
Kube2haproxy: High Availability HAProxy Auto Configuration for Kubernetes - ado_gump
kube2haproxy is a centralized high availability proxy solution which we build to replace the built-in kube-proxy. If you intend to replace kube-proxy, also be familiar with HAProxy, please give a try: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;AdoHe&#x2F;kube2haproxy
======
sokoow
Why would you use this when there's traefik ?

~~~
ado_gump
Really appreciate telling me this cool project, will take a look. But I will
doubt it's production maturity。

